# Sir Francis Drake



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,

The owner of an American pirate museum claims to be close to finding the remains of Sir Francis Drake, the Elizabethan sailor and navigator.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-15447632

Regards


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

I reported this story in another post 2 days ago,see the Post They Have found Him, Maybe the two posts should be merged.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

now if it was at a time of war{well we were always fighting somebody} they should have left it there talk about rest in peace? john


----------



## Ian Brown (Jun 25, 2008)

Macabre! What are they going to do with him. Put him on show and charge people to see him. Surely they have a big disconnect between this being a person and some remote hero. Leave him where he belongs.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

If he's still wearing his armour, maybe he should just "rust in peace". Alternatively, they could put him in a Spanish museum (Cadiz?) - they love him there.

John T


----------

